# Newspeak και ΠΑΣΟΚ v. 3



## nickel (Oct 11, 2009)

Μόνο μια γλωσσική παρατήρηση για την αρχή: η «νεογλώσσα» του Όργουελ είναι _Newspeak_ (και πλέον _newspeak_), οπότε έκανα τη σχετική διόρθωση. Πέρα απ' αυτή τη λεπτομέρεια, ο κατά κανόνα εύστοχος Νίκος Ξυδάκης έχει γράψει στη σημερινή Καθημερινή ένα κείμενο που ταιριάζει στο ΠΑΣΟΚ v. 3. Πιστεύω ότι στα προσεχή χρόνια θα δοθούν πολλές ευκαιρίες να σχολιάσουμε τις γλωσσικές επιλογές του καθεστώτος ΓΑΠ. Προς το παρόν, απολαύστε τη γλώσσα του Ξυδάκη v. 2010. :)

Κυβέρνηση για μεταδημοκρατία

Του Νίκου Γ. Ξυδάκη

H νέα κυβέρνηση του Γιώργου Παπανδρέου εμφανίζει και το νέο ΠΑΣΟΚ, το 3ης γενιάς. Φυσικά, εκφράζει τον ηγέτη, τον ίδιο τον Γ. Παπανδρέου, όπως τα προηγούμενα ΠΑΣΟΚ και οι σύστοιχες κυβερνήσεις εξέφραζαν τον ιδρυτή και γενάρχη Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου και τον Κώστα Σημίτη αντιστοίχως.

Το ΠΑΣΟΚ v.1 του Ανδρέα ήταν το, ας πούμε, λαϊκό, λαϊκιστικό, με σοσιαλιστική φρασεολογία της τελευταίας ψυχροπολεμικής περιόδου και οργανωτισμό δανεισμένο από τα προσωποπαγή κομμουνιστικά κόμματα. Το v.1 εισήγαγε, μεταξύ πολλών άλλων, την ιδιότυπη πασοκική Newspeak, με μαζικές μετονομασίες και βαφτίσια θεσμών και λειτουργιών, δίνοντας έτσι όγκο (αντί περιεχόμενο) στην Αλλαγή. Αλλαγή παντού.

Η Newspeak είχε αρχίσει πριν από την άνοδο στην εξουσία, από το Κίνημα (=κόμμα), και μετά το ’81 απλώθηκε πολλαπλασιαστικά, σαν νεοπλασία, σε όλο τον δημόσιο χώρο, σκορπώντας απλόχερα βερμπαλισμό, άλλοτε μιμούμενο καθεστώτα του Υπαρκτού (Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας...), άλλοτε βαφτίζοντας τη νομαρχία νομαρχιακή αυτοδιοίκηση και το υπουργείο Εσωτερικών σε Αποκέντρωσης... (Και in memoriam γέμισε κάθε γωνιά της Ελλάδας με οδούς, πολιτιστικά κέντρα και νοσοκομεία Γ. Γεννηματά και Μ. Μερκούρη.)

Το ΠΑΣΟΚ v.3, του Γ. Παπανδρέου, παρ’ όλες τις μεταλλάξεις του, εφαρμόζει ακόμη την παλαιά, γνώριμη Newspeak: Υπουργεία Κλιματικής Αλλαγής, Διά Βίου Μάθησης, Ηλεκτρονικής Διακυβέρνησης, Διαφάνειας... Φυσικά φαινόμενα, εργαλεία, ηθικές κατηγορίες, ευσεβείς πόθοι θεσμίζονται, γίνονται αντικείμενα διοικητικών αποφάσεων, γραφειοκρατικοποιούνται. Όπως στις αλησμόνητες χώρες του Υπαρκτού, συν μια προσθήκη: οι νέες λέξεις αντλούνται από ένα λεξιλόγιο πράσινο και εναλλακτικό, ακόμη και τεχνομανιακό. Και πάντως με ενδιάθετη τη ροπή προς την πολιτική αφυδάτωση των λέξεων, με τη μετατόπισή τους προς έναν εργαλειακό, άχρωμο βερμπαλισμό.

(Μακάρι το ΠΑΣΟΚ v.3 να εννοεί όσα εκφέρει, να μη σερβίρει ένα ακόμη ξεγέλασμα με λόγια, με άδεια κελύφη, τσόφλια...)

Το ΠΑΣΟΚ v.2, του Κώστα Σημίτη, έφερε τη λατρεία του εκσυγχρονισμού και των τεχνοκρατών, τη λατρεία της αιωνίας προόδου, το θάμβος ενώπιον των αγορών, την εφαρμογή νεοφιλελεύθερων δοξασιών, συμπλέοντας εν μέρει με ανάλογες εμμονές των Ευρωπαίων σοσιαλδημοκρατών εκείνης της εποχής. Αυτές οι λατρείες, συνοδευόμενες από αλαζονεία, απληστία και διαπλοκή, βούλιαξαν το v.2 πολιτικά και ηθικά.

Το v.3 φαίνεται καταρχάς να έχει διδαχτεί από τη συντριβή των αλαζόνων. Οχι μόνο ενσωματώνει στο δικό του Newspeak λέξεις–θραύσματα από τους Πράσινους και τον Τρίτο Δρόμο του Γκίντενς, αλλά επιπλέον ντύνει αόριστα πλην κομψά τον λόγο του με θραύσματα της ξεχασμένης και συκοφαντημένης σοσιαλδημοκρατίας, της πριν από τα ’90s των αγορών. Διότι εν τω μεταξύ έχει μεσολαβήσει η παγκόσμια κρίση και η αποκαθήλωση των σύγχρονων μύθων.

Λελογισμένος λαϊκισμός, επίκληση του αναγκαίου εκσυγχρονισμού, νεοφιλελεύθερο μάνατζμεντ, διακριτικοί υπαινιγμοί περί κοινωνικού κράτους, πράσινο λεξιλόγιο, λατρεία της τεχνολογίας σαν πολιτικό περιεχόμενο, μοντέρνα εικόνα με σκηνοθεσία conceptual, απότοκη του Johnnie Walker: το εννοιολόγιο, το λεξιλόγιο και το εικονολόγιο του v.3 είναι ένα γοητευτικό κοκτέιλ φτιαγμένο να αρέσει σε ακροατήρια διψαλέα και εικονοφάγα, μα και φοβισμένα και εκνευρισμένα.

Το v.3 συνέλαβε και προβάλλει μια Ελλάδα ωραίων και μοντέρνων, fit και κορέκτ, με πρόσωπα μιας ζηλευτής ανώτερης τάξης. Μια εικόνα στην οποία πολλοί θα ήθελαν να προβάλλουν εαυτούς και να ταυτιστούν. Χωρίς φόβο ότι θα μοιάζουν με το άξεστο, λαϊκό, επιθετικό ΠΑΣΟΚ v.1 ή με το ημικαλβινιστικό άχαρο, μισητό v.2. Ως προς τούτο, πέτυχε. Το Νέο ΠΑΣΟΚ αναδύεται από την πλημμύρα οικειότητας του Facebook, σαν εκφραστής του digital lifestyle, αναδύεται από την πολιτική ορθοφροσύνη και τον λόγο περί οικουμενικών δικαιωμάτων, ευαγγελίζεται τον εξισωτισμό μεταξύ των πληβείων δωριζόμενο από μια ελίτ εξισωτιστών, μια δημοκρατία διάχυτη και απλούστατη, άχρωμη, συναινετική, σχεδόν απολιτική.

Στην φρενήρη κούρσα προς το καινοφανές, μερικές αντιφάσεις. Λόγου χάριν: Το v.3 τολμά να βάλει οκτώ γυναίκες στην κυβέρνηση, σχεδόν ευρωπαϊκό ρεκόρ. Μπράβο! Ταυτοχρόνως βάζει πρόσωπα χωρίς διαδρομές στον δημόσιο χώρο, χωρίς κοινωνικό πρόσωπο, που δεν έχουν εκλεγεί, που δεν λογοδοτούν σε κανέναν πλην του αρχηγού, δηλαδή με ελάχιστη ή ανύπαρκτη νομιμοποίηση. Δηλαδή, η κρίση της πολιτικής αντιμετωπίζεται με μη πολιτικά πρόσωπα. Και υπό αυτή την έννοια, είμαστε πια στα βαθιά της μεταδημοκρατίας.​


----------



## anef (Sep 19, 2010)

Μετά και από το τελευταίο κρούσμα, τους αντιεξουσιαστές στην εξουσία, πλήθυναν τα άρθρα για το θέμα (όλα μέσω radicaldesire όπου υπάρχουν κι άλλοι σύνδεσμοι και συζητήσεις).

Άδειες λέξεις, το Newspeak, της Τιτίκας Δημητρούλια από το politicon.gr 

Σταδιακό άδειασμα των λέξεων από το περιεχόμενό τους. Παραδοχή κοινή και αποσιωπημένη: όταν οι λέξεις χάνουν το νόημά τους, οι άνθρωποι χάνουν την ελευθερία τους. Αδυνατούν να ερμηνεύσουν τους εννοιακούς μετασχηματισμούς, κρατώντας στα χέρια τους πουκάμισα αδειανά, κελύφη κενά και αποχωρισμένα από τα πράγματα. Το περίφημο «εμείς» με το οποίο μας βομβαρδίζουν καθημερινά, της συλλογικής ενοχής και προσπάθειας, που μόνο φαρσική μπορεί να θεωρηθεί η συνάφειά του με το μακρυγιαννικό του ομόλογο της συλλογικότητας και της κοινότητας, οι απίστευτοι νοικοκυραίοι-ρυθμιστές μιας ζοφερής ευταξίας, ολόκληρο το λεξιλογικό πεδίο της εργασίας, που καταρρέει μαζί με την ίδια την αντίληψη περί εργασίας σήμερα.

Ακόμα πιο τρομακτικό: επανεμφάνιση μιας νέας εθνικοφροσύνης, με τη συστηματική αναφορά στο εθνικό, για τη συγκάλυψη συγκεκριμένων πολιτικών επιλογών. Εθνικό η αποδοχή και συμπόρευση με τις επιλογές αυτές. Αντεθνικό, όποια άλλη στάση, κριτική, αντίδρασης, αντίστασης. Κρίση των λέξεων, των εννοιών, των πραγμάτων, της κοινωνίας. «Οι έννοιες, όπως και οι άνθρωποι, έχουν την ιστορία τους και δεν αντέχουν τη φθορά του χρόνου, όπως ακριβώς και οι άνθρωποι», έλεγε ο Σαίρεν Κίρκεργκωρ. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, η κατάρρευση είναι ταχύτατη και μαζί ανεπαίσθητη, φροντίζουν γι’ αυτό οι λέξεις και οι μικροαφηγήσεις του κάθε λογής μάρκετινγκ.

Για την επανάσταση του αυτονόητου, του Ν. Σεβαστάκη από την Αυγή

Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά διανύουμε επαναστατική περίοδο. Η «επανάσταση του αυτονόητου» προορίζεται να σαρώσει με το σπαθί του Μνημονίου όλες τις αγκυλώσεις, όλους τους αναχρονισμούς και τις νοσηρές καταστάσεις που στραγγίζουν τους χυμούς της χώρας και τη δημιουργική ενέργεια των κατοίκων της.

Αστειεύομαι, φυσικά. Αλλά πάλι δεν είναι καθόλου αστείο αν σκεφτούμε το χάος και τα απωθητικά πόκερ της καθʼ ημάς Αριστεράς. Τι είναι όμως, στα σοβαρά τώρα, το αυτονόητο; Που βρίσκεται άραγε αυτή η νέα ήπειρος της κοινής λογικής που τώρα τελευταία φαίνεται να συνεπαίρνει ως και αριστερούς δημοκράτες οι οποίοι ανακαλύπτουν τη «δημόσια ορθολογικότητα» ως μοναδικό αξιόπιστο κριτήριο αριστερής υπευθυνότητας;

Και ένα λίγο παλιότερο: Ο κόσμος του ΓΑΠ, πάλι του Ν. Σεβαστάκη από την Εποχή


----------

